# Best camground for kids to fish



## aasahs (Aug 15, 2008)

I am looking for some good places to camp on small lakes where we can pull the jon boat up to the campsite. With small kids they only last for a hour at a time on the lake fishing. We like the rustic camping style the best. We are going to spend a week in the U.P. this spring and would love to hear your favorite spots on the smaller lakes. But also looking for advice on spots in the lower for weekend get a ways. Thanks for you help.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

depends on how far you want to go but hudson lake in lenawee county has a campground with sites on lake it's a no wake lake with lot's of big bass for you or tons of small gills for the kids


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

aasahs said:


> I am looking for some good places to camp on small lakes where we can pull the jon boat up to the campsite. With small kids they only last for a hour at a time on the lake fishing. We like the rustic camping style the best. We are going to spend a week in the U.P. this spring and would love to hear your favorite spots on the smaller lakes. But also looking for advice on spots in the lower for weekend get a ways. Thanks for you help.


If ya'll yoopers want me to spread the word I can pass on my old secret spots up there, publicly.

For down here, with young kids. I'm sorry in advance. but I have to strongly suggest you give us a look. We are a kids paradice, for kids of all ages.

Seriously, and leave your boat, life jackets, and bicycles home.. we provide them, included in our low daily price (no extra charge) Even the Horse and buggy rides and petting zoo is included. (we expect a 3 week old batch of baby bunnies for Memorial day) and will probably have some freshly hatched chicks too, and hoping to ad baby pigs this year.

We are rustic with all the modern amenities hidden in the woods (so to speak) Showers, wifi, new electric service throughout, water available at every site, a mile or so of roads and a mile or so of hiking trials for the kids to enjoy.

Enough about us.

We have 2 or 3 lake front sites available right now for a seasonal camper too, and a handful of lake view sites for camping most any the time. (holidays are packed up by the lake). I'd recommend that you take the horse shoe with kids. they'd enjoy that more, likewise those smiles are passed on to mom and dad.

Even though the lake is pretty decent etc. The kids seem to enjoy the animals and the woods more than the lake.

Either way (where ever you end up)enjoy your summer camping with your children, its the best way I can imagine to raise them


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

boy you never miss a chance, do you. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

RGROSE said:


> boy you never miss a chance, do you. :lol::lol::lol::lol:



I miss way too many chances. but thank you for noticing. I do try though. This time of year I miss more, while the crew/s are out doing spring cleaning and continuing our upgrades.

In that gentleman's case (the OP) I actually sent him to a couple of "out of this world" places, other than here, after learning exactly what he was after!

I'm not sure if your poking fun at me. You're response sounds almost exactly like somebody elses that was supposedly brand new... (that wasn't you under another name was it?)

Either way, I'm sure you don't really blame me for giving straight advice, whether it be recommending here or someplace else,which ever is the best fit for what folks are after.

Being a life long camper I do have some pretty good secret spots that I don't use anymore and enjoy sharing with the right people. On the other hand there's a lot of folks looking for exactly what we offer. Of course there's a reason I rebuilt this just like we did. Unlike any other campground I've ever been too.

I listened to fellow campers for years, which in part led to how we opted to build this, and then continually listen to customers recommendations/requests, etc. (heck we even plucked a few more tree's for those that don't like quite as many trees on a few select overly large sites).

I appreciate your input though. I'll consider whether to brag as much or slow it down a little for those of you that it annoys.

I have to admit though, supporting members have a stronger voice with me. Since its us advertisers and us supporting members that keep it free for you to come here and voice your opinions and seek free sound advice.

In fact we occasionally offer respectful discounts to supporting members, and normally our discounts include paying for supporting membership with your savings.

This forum is a great place for sound education about our outdoor sports. It'd be great to keep it that way, and every supporting member and noteworthy advertiser helps to keep it that way!

Again, thanks for your comments!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I think Putnam brings a lot of value to the site and he has (paid for) the right to plug his campground. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Plug away Putnam!

The wife and I will be visiting your campground hopefully this year, if not next season!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Plug away Putnam!
> 
> The wife and I will be visiting your campground hopefully this year, if not next season!



We look forward to it


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I miss way too many chances. but thank you for noticing. I do try though. This time of year I miss more, while the crew/s are out doing spring cleaning and continuing our upgrades.
> 
> In that gentleman's case (the OP) I actually sent him to a couple of "out of this world" places, other than here, after learning exactly what he was after!
> 
> ...


AVERY classy reply!!!! Another reason to visit your campground.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

RGROSE said:


> boy you never miss a chance, do you. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Part of my injuries do include memory issues.

It finally wore on me enough I looked you up.. and geesh.

of course part of what I was looking up was who wanted to know when mushrooms are up.

Kicked over my second Beefsteak yesterday

so they are up.. that one had popped up through 2" of fresh snow
the snow is gone now.

He was poking fun at me folks!! Potlicker... I didn't recognize him.. he stood up for me another time when "meee" was legitimately being rude" that's why his post looked similar!

I need to find a "better memory" pill along with these bloody pain killers!!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, my family and I have reservations at PLC for the last week of June, and we can hardly wait. We're really looking forward to our visit, as it sounds like Kevin's place has everything we want, and even some ammenities we won't use.

Your plugs are not noxious nor overwhelming, but rather very informative without any high pressure sales pitch.

Thank you for supporting this site.

Steve


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

There are allot of primitive campsite on the Au Sable river ponds(Cook and Foot) good "pan" fishing. they also have Old Orchard County park on Foot dam. Also allot to do in the area when it comes time to chase butter flies.


----------



## aasahs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great infor7iron. We appreciate any and all posts in regards to sugestions for camping with the kids. However some of the posts are becoming way to political for my taste. Lets stick to the title, "Best campgrounds for kids to fish". Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

aasahs said:


> I am looking for some good places to camp on small lakes where we can pull the jon boat up to the campsite. With small kids they only last for a hour at a time on the lake fishing. We like the rustic camping style the best. We are going to spend a week in the U.P. this spring and would love to hear your favorite spots on the smaller lakes. ...


There are several state forest campgrounds in Marquette County near Gwinn that meet your criteria - rustic and easy for kids to catch panfish. Good Luck!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

yooperkenny said:


> There are several state forest campgrounds in Marquette County near Gwinn that meet your criteria - rustic and easy for kids to catch panfish. Good Luck!



The kenwaw (sp=?) peninsula? any public camping up there for folks?

[(Don't swim up there Mem day weekend) 
< --------did that once.. dove off the boat for my morning "bath" yee haaa!!it was so cold I about bounced back into the boat!! my young children (at the time) almost fell out of the boat laughing at me!!]


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

The state campground on Lake Dubonnet (SW Grand Traverse county near Interlochen) is a great place for fishing for kids. The lake is full of bass, pike and panfish and is 600 acres plus. Plenty of other wildlife there also.


----------

